# Golden Retriever Puppy Playing with 8 month old girl



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

This is so precious! This is a video that has gone viral and is so sweet that ABC news just had to share it.

ABC News Rendition:
http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blog...h-old-163158334--abc-news-lifestyle.html?vp=1





 
Still trying to get the You Tube link to work. The link to it is on the ABC site.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here it is:


----------



## Newby (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh my goodness .. both are adorable


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Aww so sweet!


----------

